

Airbnb Partners with China Broadband and Sequoia to Expand in China - 1arity
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/19/airbnb-partners-with-china-broadband-sequoia-to-expand-in-china/

======
1arity
They're looking for a China-based CEO. Will they post the job on HN?

